

Why we run an open source program – Yahoo - jamesgpearce
http://todogroup.org/blog/why-we-run-an-open-source-program-yahoo/

======
hbradleyf
Thanks for sharing this- succinct and digestible for wrapping your head around
open source and why it's important that companies at any size are
contributing. Are there any companies out there that you're surprised aren't
more active with open source?

~~~
gyehuda
Thanks. It's hard to measure what I can't see. Many companies do participate
in open source, but it's hard to notice all the activity since there is just
way too much going on in so many communities. What does surprise me is when
senior tech people tell me their companies don't participate in Open Source
since it is almost always the case that they do, but do it "under the radar."
IMO it's important for senior tech folks to recognize and support the
activity. After all, but embracing it, they can ensure that it is operating in
ways that advance the company's goals.

